# SabreDav maintenance



## freebuser (May 6, 2022)

Hi,

It looks like SabreDav is no longer maintained.

As I use Sabre/Dav for my calendar and contacts, I am happy to maintain this port as it will also make my life easier.
But, I have no previous experience in port maintenance. I am not even sure how the port download the files from git repo from Sabre/Dav or does is noeed to be stored in the Freebsd ports tree?

If someone can point out a quick guide, I can make a start.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2022)

freebuser said:


> It looks like SabreDav is no longer maintained.


Looks like it still has a maintainer:

```
MAINTAINER=	meyser@xenet.de
```
Did they stop updating or responding to PRs? Then a maintainer timeout could be in order. 




freebuser said:


> I am not even sure how the port download the files from git repo from Sabre/Dav




```
USE_GITHUB=	yes
CPE_VENDOR=	fruux
GH_ACCOUNT=	fruux
GH_PROJECT=	sabre-dav
```

Porter's handbook: 5.4. The Distribution Files Specifically 5.4.3. 




freebuser said:


> If someone can point out a quick guide


Not exactly "quick", certainly thorough: Porter's handbook


----------



## freebuser (May 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Looks like it still has a maintainer:
> 
> ```
> MAINTAINER=    meyser@xenet.de
> ...



Thanks SirDice,

The current version in github is 4.3.1 which I am running at the moment. As I use poudriere to update all my ports I would love to have this in the port so I don't have to do it through the source.


----------



## monwarez (May 6, 2022)

Maybe the maintainer is not aware that sabre-dav have another up to date repository.
The repository used in the ports tree is









						GitHub - fruux/sabre-dav: sabre/dav is a CalDAV, CardDAV and WebDAV framework for PHP
					

sabre/dav is a CalDAV, CardDAV and WebDAV framework for PHP - GitHub - fruux/sabre-dav: sabre/dav is a CalDAV, CardDAV and WebDAV framework for PHP




					github.com
				




Which has for the latest release: 3.2.2, so portscout does not detect it.

Maybe ask the maintainer to use the more up to date sabre-io repository


----------

